# CA18det vs. KA24de



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Sorry for the newb question, but just how much faster does the 24o feel with a stock ca18 as opposed to the ka. Just wanna know what i have to look forward to


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

CA18 >>>> KA24.. 

The ca gets a tad Worse gas mileage on highway, cause at 70mph, its at damn near 3800rpms.. but.. definatly quicker.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

we are talking bout a de-t here, right.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

not a de-t, a det. the engine that was in the s13's in 89 and 90 in japan/australia, and most of the european s13's.it was turbo'd stock so its a bit different than the usdm ca18de.


ive heard its quite a bit quicker but its not some insanely quick motor , its stock and 15 years old. youll definately feel the difference but dont expect a 10 second car is what im saying.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Stocko CA18DET on 7psi will feel only just more powerful than a KA. Crank up the boost and she performs better. Change out the turbo for a bigger one and your nuts will be sitting on the back seat.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the input guys. I will be running stock boost for a while.(Have to save up for a boost controller and injectors)But my future plans definitely include a t28 turbo.What boost controller would you guys recommend?Preferably less than $400.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Profec-B. 

if you're going to get into more serious tuning, an EBC is a good purchase to make now instead of later.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

profec-b definetly...or a manual boost controller, those are just as good...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

blitz sbc is good and cheap. Upgrade the solenoid though.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you are now in my sig


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

haha gold!


----------

